# Any one got a report for southern worth or mitchell co?



## mossyhorns (Nov 12, 2006)

I hunt in southern worth and mitchell co. I am going to school at UGA so i havent had time to scout or be in the woods much this year. Is there any rut activity yet? I know it peaked around thanksgiving where i hunt last year.


----------



## Buckfever (Nov 29, 2006)

*South Worth County*

I saw a pic of a huge main frame ten pointer with a kicker off the left G2 that was killed around the Bridgeboro area last week.  I've heard of some rutting activity in that area, too.....BF


----------



## mossyhorns (Dec 7, 2006)

Yeah I saw the picture, it was harvested pretty close to my neck of the woods. He was a HUGE deer.


----------

